# How NOT to get out of a court hearing



## medicdan (Jul 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]RrWSx46NlI4[/YOUTUBE]
Via Epi 
P.S. Thanks Jon!


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 12, 2008)

Its funny how the guy behind him remains seated after he falls.  Looks like he tried to fake a heart attack.


----------



## BruceD (Jul 13, 2008)

My arthur-itis finally got me, Oooo... Its the Big One... You hear that Elizabeth... I'm comin' to you, I'm comin' home to Georgia.  I'm coming to join you honey.


---

(for those of you too young: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068128/quotes


----------



## Mrs.FFEMT1764 (Jul 13, 2008)

I wonder if there is a follow up video to that? That was too funny!!!!!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 13, 2008)

BruceD said:


> My arthur-itis finally got me, Oooo... Its the Big One... You hear that Elizabeth... I'm comin' to you, I'm comin' home to Georgia.  I'm coming to join you honey.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 13, 2008)

*And I thought I could leave work behind every other weekend.*

Love the "pop" of the NH3 inhaler. Always pop it out of sight then swing it in quickly. Of course, the judge would have been really embarassed if this didn't work...
If already incarcerated or arrested, feigned cardiacs and seizures are a way to make escape more likely and it can get nasty, including the subject defecating and urinating, sometimes vomiting, to get it going. This was bush league.
Sorry, I'm grumoy today.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmmmmm..........


----------



## zacdav89 (Jul 13, 2008)

how about an np test to check on his loc? lol


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah i saw this the other day and laughed for a while there.


----------



## BruceD (Jul 14, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Best. Post. Ever.



I'm glad someone got it, I was feeling very old when I posted, but it was so similar, I was laughing so hard I had to keep correcting typing errors 

I wish I knew enough to put that video to Sanford's voice!


----------



## MidniteMedic (Jul 27, 2008)

Amazing what some people will try. I would like to know how the judge kept a straight face during the performance.


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 28, 2008)

Too funny....

I would've liked to see the ol' sternal rub. It is foolproof.....


----------



## EMT hopeful (Jul 30, 2008)

*Lmao*

that was great


----------



## mdkemt (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice! Very Nice!  I love how the medic had a look of disgust on his face!  Priceless!

MDKEMT


----------



## firetender (Jul 31, 2008)

Improper procedure. Everyone knows you place the ampule IN the patient's nose and then squeeze the nose to crack the ampule. This clarifies beyond a shadow of the doubt a conscious effort to get away.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Aug 2, 2008)

I wonder if there is video of what happened when the judge came back.


----------



## SouthsideEMT (Aug 9, 2008)

good try, what an idiot thought. i like the ones who fake siezures though.


----------

